# Best Hollow/Semi-Hollow Body Guitar Between $300.00-$700.00



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There are a lot of guitars in this price range. By the way, we are talking *new* prices, not used. Which one would you pick or have you picked?

Please post pics (or at least a link) along with reason(s) for your pick.

Here is mine to start it off. It was a hard pick between the Gretsch G5120 and the Italia Mondial II but the Ibanez Artcore AF95 is my pick. Why? I've had an Artcore before and I like the neck, the flamed maple body, the ACH1/ACH2 humbuckers pickups and the gold hardware. It sells for $650.00 at MF but you could likely get it for around $550.00.


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

I love the look of this. Not sure how it plays though. And that pickguard!!!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Got this St. Blues 61 South new at the 12th Fret for $500 out the door (no case) a couple years ago. For the most part it's my youngest sons guitar (light & small - and if he dings it up a bit then it's not an issue). I'll use it for some open-E slide action or if I'm trying out "oddball" tunings. Have also used it for recording in Nashville Tuning with the octave strings from a 12-string pack. The neck isn't quite as meaty as I'd like - but for the dough spent and the different tones I can record with it, it was a good buy in my books. I like the look of the Mary Kay whitewash on the swamp ash body.

View attachment 2796
View attachment 2797


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Currently have an inexpensive Gretsch Electromatic (fully hollow) and an equally inexpensive Ibanez Artcore (semi-hollow). Stock, the Gretsch is great, though it would benefit from a roller bridge as it's got a Bigsby. Very versatile guitar for cover band stuff, and I like it for everything else. The Artcore has a very nice feel and tone, though a pickup upgrade might be in its future. Sounds better louder so I don't play it at home as much.

Other's I've had: Godin Montreal (fantastic, still kicking myself), Epiphone Dot Studio (okay, needed too many upgrades), Yamaha (some weird crossover sort of thing, boring), Telecaster Thinlines (all great, but aside from weight reduction, not substantially different from my other Teles), Epiphone Emperor (not bad, but for a hollow it didn't have much acoustic tone without very beefy strings).

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Epiphone Sheratons from Korea are very good guitars!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Other's I've had: Godin Montreal (fantastic, still kicking myself),
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Mooh, I would kick myself for letting the Godin Montreal go too. That is a beautiful guitar, although it's quite a bit more than $700.00.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Fiveway said:


> I love the look of this. Not sure how it plays though. And that pickguard!!!


This is under $700.00? What model is it?


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

Viking Tremar. You can get one on ebay for $750.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Mooh, I would kick myself for letting the Godin Montreal go too. That is a beautiful guitar, although it's quite a bit more than $700.00.


Oh yeah, I forgot, but mine was used. All the more reason to kick myself.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

You mean like the one on the left? Please ignore the acoustic, just something I took on trade and quickly moved 



noman said:


> Epiphone Sheratons from Korea are very good guitars!!


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

My PRS SE Custom semi with Bigsby trem.

I LOVE this guitar. Plays like a dream and sounds great even unplugged.

View attachment 2837


The one on the left if you're wondering...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Fiveway said:


> Viking Tremar. You can get one on ebay for $750.


I should have been more specific with my thread. The $300.00-$700.00 was meant for new guitars. Used prices will be all over the place as far as quality goes and that Viking Tremar is definitely in the upper classes.


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

The non-tremar version is available new on Musician's Friend for $699.99.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I haven't tried one, but the Harm I got in recently is really well made.
Should run less than $500 if you pick it up state-side...

http://www.rondomusic.com/as820wineredflame.html


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That PRS SE Custom Hollow with the Bigsby made me look at the SE line again.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

In my option, my Dearmond star-fire, bought new at 12th fret for 900.00 with case, now available used for appox 500.00 a heck of a deal....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Rick31797 said:


> In my option, my Dearmond star-fire, bought new at 12th fret for 900.00 with case, now available used for appox 500.00 a heck of a deal....


Except that it's over the $700.00 threshold we set for this thread. Have you got anything in mind in that price range?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

> Except that it's over the $700.00 threshold we set for this thread. Have you got anything in mind in that price range?


well i guess i didn't read it properly that you were strictly referring to brand new, you cannot buy new Dearmonds anymore they were made for 5 years. i dont really know any new guitars in that low of price range that would feel and play as good as my Dearmond..


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm really enjoying my Epi es339. Tricolour sunburst, green tulip grover tuners, push/pull pots to split the humbuckers so it has tone options. The smaller body size makes it really comfortable to play compared to the Artcores , Washburns and Hagstroms I've owned, imho.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

leftysg said:


> I'm really enjoying my Epi es339. Tricolour sunburst, green tulip grover tuners, push/pull pots to split the humbuckers so it has tone options. The smaller body size makes it really comfortable to play compared to the Artcores , Washburns and Hagstroms I've owned, imho.


I've totally forgotten about this Epi es339. I know quite a number of people who are happy with it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> I haven't tried one, but the Harm I got in recently is really well made.
> Should run less than $500 if you pick it up state-side...
> 
> http://www.rondomusic.com/as820wineredflame.html


It's a nice one at a nice price of $369.00 US.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

leftysg said:


> I'm really enjoying my Epi es339. Tricolour sunburst, green tulip grover tuners, push/pull pots to split the humbuckers so it has tone options. The smaller body size makes it really comfortable to play compared to the Artcores , Washburns and Hagstroms I've owned, imho.


What's the price on this one?


----------



## hector07 (May 8, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> What's the price on this one?


$425.00 @ Long & McQuade's http://www.long-mcquade.com/product...Electric_Guitars/Epiphone/ES-339_-_Cherry.htm

I have the sunburst & love it!


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

[/IMG][/IMG]


I ordered both of these in March just waiting for them to show up.

http://www.epiphone.com/News/Features/Features/2012/Presenting-The-Limited-Edition-Black-Royale.aspx


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

here are a couple of dillion usa semi hollows i like

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DILLION-DR-...s-/251224585659?pt=Guitar&hash=item3a7e26f5bb

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DILLION-GUI...p-/251223221642?pt=Guitar&hash=item3a7e12258a

here is a dillion canada that i had that was really nice too, once i fixed everything


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

I like the Ibanez Artcores for a budjet minded hollow body. Great necks on them, I love the short scale. However I think they're trumped by the Gretsch Electromatic 5120s. The Gretsches just have a more refined feel to them, and I like the pick-ups better. Cutting it pretty close to the $700 line though, only place I've ever seen them that cheap is L&M.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Petey D said:


> I like the Ibanez Artcores for a budjet minded hollow body. Great necks on them, I love the short scale. However I think they're trumped by the Gretsch Electromatic 5120s. The Gretsches just have a more refined feel to them, and I like the pick-ups better. Cutting it pretty close to the $700 line though, only place I've ever seen them that cheap is L&M.


You can buy one at MF right now for $595.00 with the 15% discount and you can get free shipping to Watertown and pick it up there.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

last weekend when i bought my strat i was initially looking at an ibanez semi hollow. i thought the one i checked out in L&M felt cheep. it's the entire reason i bought the strat.


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

Epiphone Dot, as is. Simple and works.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Same as what OGP posted but in black. The Kingpin would fit that budget.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> You can buy one at MF right now for $595.00 with the 15% discount and you can get free shipping to Watertown and pick it up there.


Hell of a deal. Somebody wanna give me $595?


----------

